

Nokia Lumia 920 sells out in less than one day on Clove UK, Telstra Aus - nkerkin
http://wmpoweruser.com/nokia-lumia-920-sells-out-in-less-than-one-day-on-clove-uk-telstra-aus/

======
diggan
You want some free publicity? Try a small stock on launch.

~~~
nkerkin
Seems to be the trend, all the cool kids are doing it ;)

[http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/14/iphone-5-pre-order-sells-
ou...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/14/iphone-5-pre-order-sells-
out-20x-faster-than-4-and-4s-further-highlighting-apples-dominance/)
[http://thenextweb.com/google/2012/11/13/googles-
nexus-4-smar...](http://thenextweb.com/google/2012/11/13/googles-
nexus-4-smartphone-sells-out-in-the-us-in-50-minutes/)

